# zich wenden tot / benaderen



## Englishisgreat

Dear all,

Can I say in Dutch:

Als u vele problemen met het internet heeft, moet u zich tot uw internet provider wenden of Als u vele problemen met het internet heeft, moet u uw internet provider benaderen ?


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Both sentences are grammatically correct, and any Dutch people would understand.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Optionally, you could hyphenate internet provider, like this: Internet-provider.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Iemand _benaderen_ wordt vaak gebruikt wanneer je in ongewone omstandigheden iets van een wildvreemd persoon wilt

_ik werd op straat benaderd door twee mannen die zich als gemeentemedewerkers voordeden_​
of wanneer je omzichtig, diplomatiek of via omwegen te werk moet gaan om contacten te leggen, bijvoorbeeld met een beroemdheid of met iemand in een machtspositie

_we hebben de manager van Beyonce benaderd met de vraag of zij ons schoolproject zou willen steunen._​


----------



## Peterdg

P2Grafn0l said:


> Optionally, you could hyphenate internet provider, like this: Internet-provider.


Actually the only officially correct spelling of the word in Dutch is: internetprovider.


----------



## eno2

Yes  it is (DVD gives only INTERNETPROVIDER). Two times wrong and so confusing advice by P2GrafnOL  for those who are in Dutch-English, who just said about me: 



P2Grafn0l said:


> You're bothered about translations, yet you don't always seem to care about your spelling, which is confusing, for those who are into Dutch-English.
> And this wasn't a minor mistake or typo


----------



## P2Grafn0l

You know just as well as I do that you can hyphenate loan words, even in Dutch. 
But if DVD says it's okay to cram them together, then so be it and I don't care. 
I merely said it's optional.


----------



## Englishisgreat

Dear all,

Many thanks for your help


----------



## eno2

P2Grafn0l said:


> *You know just as well as I do* that you can hyphenate loan words, even in Dutch.


Too much honour bestowed on me. 
I had to check. So yes, that's the case indeed.
12.1 Engelse samenstellingen en woordgroepen aaneen of los | woordenlijst


> Om de leesbaarheid te bevorderen, kunnen we een facultatief koppelteken gebruiken tussen de samenstellende delen. Dit facultatieve teken wordt niet gebruikt in de Woordenlijst.



But the long list of exceptions that follow, means that's unworkable as a general option.

The hyphenating or not of English loanwords (also correctly written as 'loan words' and 'loan-words'!) makes  very appropriate material for digging the most difficult pitholes of Het Groot Dictee der Nederlandse Taal

Out of mere respect for the correct spelling and "woordbeeld" (translation in English of woordbeeld?),  I pay for DVD online and that serves me well as a second and final  spell checker in cases of doubt.



> But if DVD says it's okay to cram them together, then so be it and I don't care.
> I merely said it's optional.


 DVD en het groene boekje only give 'internetprovider'.
So one is always sure that's correct.
Hyphenating them is not  always correct. In many compound English loan-words, you can't.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Ik ben geen grote voorstander van leenwoorden, dus ik zet er liever een koppelteken tussen. 
I am sure I can learn a lot from you, Spanish, for example. 
Take care, eno2.


----------



## eno2

Google retourneert bij de zoekopdracht  "internet-provider" een groot aantal resultaten met 'internet provider" en met 'internetprovider en geen met 'internet-provider".  Op google scholar Nederlands zag ik wel een paar "internet-provider resultaten bedolven onder de andere twee. Het is mij een raadsel waarom Google ongevraagde resultaten retourneert. Gebeurt  af en toe...


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> THyphenating them is not always correct. In many compound English loan-words, you can't.


Here it says hypehnating is optional.
12.1 Engelse samenstellingen en woordgroepen aaneen of los | woordenlijst

Same here.
aaneenschrijven van Engelse woorden - 1. hoofdregels voor samenstellingen

Same here.
http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/tekst/127

This "facultatieve koppelteken" is not taught in schools because then many people would start hyphenating every compound. It should mainly be used for loanwords and words that are otherwise hard to read.

bommel-ding <> bom-melding
bos-champion <> boscham-pion


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Here it says hypehnating is optional.
> 12.1 Engelse samenstellingen en woordgroepen aaneen of los | woordenlijst



Dat is exact de link die ik gaf in #9



> Same here.
> aaneenschrijven van Engelse woorden - 1. hoofdregels voor samenstellingen


 => waarin gezegd wordt:





> *. HOOFDREGEL 1: Schrijf samenstellingen met Engelse woorden zo veel mogelijk aaneen.* Engelse woorden die in het Nederlands ingeburgerd zijn, volgen de aaneenschrijfregels van het Nederlands.


Voor mij niet gelaten. Akkoord. Bij volledig identieke ontleningen zal ik ongetwijfeld dikwijls het origineel gebruiken.



> This "facultatieve koppelteken" is not taught in schools because then many people would start hyphenating every compound. It should mainly be used for loanwords and words that are otherwise hard to read.


 Akkoord


----------



## bibibiben

Eens met eno2. Aaneenschrijving is de regel. Het koppelteken is een noodsprong. Spatiëring is vrijwel altijd uit den boze.

In het Engels geldt eerder: spatiëring is de regel. Het koppelteken is een noodsprong. Aaneenschrijving is vrijwel altijd uit den boze.


----------



## Martine Mussies

I would say: "Als u problemen heeft met uw verbinding, neem dan contact op met uw internet-provider". To me, that sounds most natural. But that is just my two cents.


----------



## eno2

Misschien is 'approach' in het Engels gewoner dan 'benaderen'? 
Benaderen wordt veel gebruikt in ontkennende zin met negatieve connotaties 'niet te benaderen'. 'moeilijk te benaderen' en wordt positief volgens van Dale gebruikt in de betekenis van ~aanklampen en ~polsen. 'Wenden tot' kan ermee door, zeker in schrijftaal. Contact opnemen, dat is het inderdaad helemaal. Voor wat mij betreft past 'benaderen hier dus niet.

Internet-provider is een noodsprong als spelling zei Bibibiben (met dank voor de uitdrukking).


----------



## ThomasK

Akkoord, en altijd weer intrigerend: woorden lijken synoniemen te zijn, maar in de praktijk blijken ze helemaal "uitwisselbaar"... 'Zich wenden tot', 'zich richten tot', oké, maar 'contact opnemen met' lijkt me al iets vager.
En inderdaad, 'benaderen' doet mij denken aan dichterbij komen, op bezoek gaan, of véél minder letterlijk, gewoon contact zoeken (politici, mensen met macht, mogelijk ook anderen) met het oog op invloed [uitoefenen]...


----------



## bibibiben

Er is niets mis met het gebruik van _zich wenden tot_, maar deze formulering doet inderdaad minder gebruikelijk aan:_
(Blijft u problemen ondervinden,) dan moet u zich tot uw internetprovider wenden_.

Dit klinkt al wat meer als een standaardformulering:
_(Blijft u problemen ondervinden,) wendt u zich dan tot uw internetprovider._


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Akkoord, en altijd weer intrigerend: woorden lijken synoniemen te zijn, maar in de praktijk blijken ze* helemaal "uitwisselbaar*"... 'Zich wenden tot', 'zich richten tot', oké, maar 'contact opnemen met' lijkt me al iets vager.
> En inderdaad, 'benaderen' doet mij denken aan dichterbij komen, op bezoek gaan, of véél minder letterlijk, gewoon contact zoeken (politici, mensen met macht, mogelijk ook anderen) met het oog op invloed [uitoefenen]...



Bedoel je: 'NIET helemaal uitwisselbaar'? Anders begrijp ik je niet.



bibibiben said:


> Er is niets mis met het gebruik van _zich wenden tot_, maar deze formulering doet inderdaad *minder gebruikelijk* aan:
> _(Blijft u problemen ondervinden,) dan moet u zich tot uw internetprovider wenden_.


 Akkoord



> Dit klinkt al wat meer als een *standaardformulering*:
> _(Blijft u problemen ondervinden,) wendt u zich dan tot uw internetprovider._


 Akkoord

----
Ik verkies:

Als u problemen heeft met uw verbinding, contacteer dan uw internetprovider"

Kort en goed. Geen franjes, geen afwijkingen.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Als u problemen heeft met uw verbinding, contacteer dan uw internetprovider"



In Vlaanderen is _contacteren_ dan wel aangeslagen, maar in Nederland nog steeds niet. Soms hoor je hier wel _contacten_, maar ook deze variant is voor velen in het geheel niet acceptabel.


----------



## eno2

Val nu om. 

Inderdaad, 





> VD: contacteren
> BE in contact treden met, contact opnemen met= benaderen, contacten



Belgisch Nederlands.

Ik kende 'contacten' zelfs niet als werkwoord.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Ik kende 'contacten' zelfs niet als werkwoord.


Ik had het wel al gezien maar dacht dat het een tikfout was.


----------



## Red Arrow

Zeg je dan "ik kontakt" of "ik kontekt"?


----------



## ThomasK

eno2 said:


> Bedoel je: 'NIET helemaal uitwisselbaar'? Anders begrijp ik je niet.


 Excuseer: *niet helemaal* of zelfs _*helemaal niet uitwisselbaar*_!!!


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> Zeg je dan "ik kontakt" of "ik kontekt"?


Ikzelf mijd dit woord, maar degenen die het in de mond nemen houden een Nederlandse aanspraak aan, geen Engelse. Ook de klemtoon ligt op de tweede lettergreep.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Eens met eno2. Aaneenschrijving is de regel. Het koppelteken is een noodsprong. Spatiëring is vrijwel altijd uit den boze.


Aaneenschrijven: De regel ja. Maar ook een misplaatste obsessie.
Ik word misselijk van het letterlijk ontlenen van  Engelse benamingen van twee (of meer?) woorden  zonder enige verandering van schrijfwijze (wat 100% OK is en toe te juichen), om ze dan vervolgens .... aaneen te schrijven.

Vulture fund wordt zo: Vulturefund in DVD... Bah. Vulture fund is vulture fund. Waarom fout Engels gaan schrijven? Ik hou het bij aasgierenfonds in het Nederlands...


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Eens met eno2. Aaneenschrijving is de regel. *Het koppelteken is een noodsprong*. Spatiëring is vrijwel altijd uit den boze.


West-Vlaams is dus een noodsprong? Ik ben zelf West-Vlaming en heb het altijd moeilijk met deze schrijfwijze. 
Geen noodsprong want het koppelteken is de regel in aardrijkskundige namen en hun inwoners. Wist ik natuurlijk weeral niet...


----------

